# Riccia



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

hi guys i have read on some other forums about riccia, and its a mixeed reaction with this plant. does any one have any tips on how to keep and maintain riccia? 

Thanks... If its not too much work, it would be nice to know where i can get some riccia for the foreground. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

Given the right condition this plant grows beautifully and like crazy. I just have a few small branches of riccia mixed with the java moss and they grow 
very well. I did not adjust my tank's parameters for the Riccia. I adjusted my tank parameters for CRS. I have a 10 g tank with life-glo bright light. GH 5-6, pH 6.8, temperature 73 fahrenheit.

The java moss holds the Riccia down and it looks great.

I guess those are right parameters for riccia.

Wayne.



onedaquarium said:


> hi guys i have read on some other forums about riccia, and its a mixeed reaction with this plant. does any one have any tips on how to keep and maintain riccia?
> 
> Thanks... If its not too much work, it would be nice to know where i can get some riccia for the foreground.
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Check out some of Takashi Amano's Nature Aquarium videos on youtube. He shows on a bunch of the videos how to prepare the riccia for in your tank.

To keep the plant short and full, I believe they need a high amount of light and CO2 will definitely help


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

i have it growing crazy!

Co2 really helps, however it does not need it.

you should tie it down, and trim it regularly to keep it from rotting near the bottom.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

waynet said:


> Hi:
> 
> Given the right condition this plant grows beautifully and like crazy. I just have a few small branches of riccia mixed with the java moss and they grow
> very well. I did not adjust my tank's parameters for the Riccia. I adjusted my tank parameters for CRS. I have a 10 g tank with life-glo bright light. GH 5-6, pH 6.8, temperature 73 fahrenheit.
> ...


hi wayne,

im a bit curious you mentioned you used the java moss to attached the riccia down. so if im understanding you correctly i would have to assume that you tied the riccia on top of the java moss? is that how you did it? If im mistaken pls do share how did you attach the riccia and java moss together. From what i was told its best to use a mesh bag to attach the riccia to the substrate to weigh it down and after some time it would just attach itself to the substrate?


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

hi guys i have did what you guys advised... just a quick follow up question some of my riccia have been starting to creep out of hte mess and i can see pearling going through... however i have noticed a portion of the riccia turning brown? is the plant dying? what should i do or is it normal? thanks


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

if its brown and visible you can remove it, if its brown and just under the mesh, then leave it.

When it grows out, you can trim it down till the mesh is almost showing. This will keep the riccia wedged in the mesh alive and keep it anchored


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

You can just mix the riccia and java moss together and tie the whole thing onto a piece of wood. As the riccia grow it generates branches and emerge from underneath the java moss.

The riccia will be naturally tangled onto the java moss.

It does not look nice in the beginning. But after 1-2 months you will see good result.

You need good light.

Wayne.



stonedaquarium said:


> hi wayne,
> 
> im a bit curious you mentioned you used the java moss to attached the riccia down. so if im understanding you correctly i would have to assume that you tied the riccia on top of the java moss? is that how you did it? If im mistaken pls do share how did you attach the riccia and java moss together. From what i was told its best to use a mesh bag to attach the riccia to the substrate to weigh it down and after some time it would just attach itself to the substrate?


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

thanks for the updates guys... much appreciated.. i guess only time will tell i just got the riccia in the tank for about 2 days now and i can see some parts of it trying to get through the mesh... hopefully that small brown spot under the mess does not spread... will keep an eye out for it... thanks again


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

As riccia grow, top part eventually will block the bottom from receiving much light. Bottom part will turn brown and rot. Then the top part will break away. By then you need to collect the floating riccia and start them all over again. They look nice when they are in the right size but there is much work to maintain the look.


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

Treasure chest said:


> As riccia grow, top part eventually will block the bottom from receiving much light. Bottom part will turn brown and rot. Then the top part will break away. By then you need to collect the floating riccia and start them all over again. They look nice when they are in the right size but there is much work to maintain the look.


I totally agree with you, it looks cool when it is just the right size but it is too much of a pain to deal with. I would classify it in the same boat as Java moss, they are both highly invasive species. I would never knowingly put either in my tank, imo. That being said, I got java moss in my tank unknowingly over a year ago and I have never been able to get rid of it


----------

